# Mass resignations from Nour Party due to 'political failure'



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

A number of Nour Party members resigned from the party, protesting "the party's failure to manage political issues, and not expressing the concerns of the street."
The secretary general of the party, Hesham Abul Nasser, the head of the economic committee, Hassan al-Zayat, and the deputy secretary general of the party in Giza, Mahmoud Radwan, handed in their resignations. A party leader said the resignations were meant to be propaganda.
An MP for the party, Nezar Ghourab, resigned due to the party ignoring the crisis of Abu Ismail's disqualification from the presidential race. Secretary General of the media committee in Alexandria, Rehab Sabry, resigned in protest of the party's method of handling political files in the media, confirming that he will go back to preaching and that he will abandon politics.
Zayat said that there are a lot of unannounced resignations from the party, due to fatwas inside the party that prohibit resignation from religious parties. He justified his resignation by the party's dependence on Salafi Dawah, which controls all its decisions.
The party has no right to express its opinion in any case without reference to the Salafi sheikhs who have no political experience, thus all the decisions by the party become wrong, he added.
Nour Party leader Radi Sharara said resignations are meant for the media, adding that he did not receive official resignations.
There is a crisis in the party due to the elimination of Abu Ismail from the presidential race, but this crisis will not last, he added.
Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------

